# Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.

Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 3, 2016)

I believe it is the other way around. 

I never bring up race, but whenever I hung with my black friends (back when I had them), I could not have one conversation without having my race brought up. On the contrary, it seems many white folk are too afraid to mention race around black guys.

Personally I believe you are all ridiculous and need to stop scapegoating race as the source of your insecurities.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.


Exactly they don't know shit about actual black culture. They would be shamed for their type of behavior in the black community. Only whites believe that the average black person think being a crackhead is cool. Some of us that grew up poor know what some of this stuff looks like in real life and it's far from cool.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


You need to quit hanging around liberals.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



Well welcome to the board...

Now let me tell about this white guy I know... Ahhh, just messing with you but tell the board more about your opinion of the white society you hate so much...


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...


I hope you realize you are using stereotypes. Not all white people look alike.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



I have blacks in my blended family and I would disagree.  The kids get along with both races, and so do the adults.  The only time I feel there is outlandish talk about blacks is when the topic of BLM.  Like no one else matters, just blacks?  The adults still don't bring it up, the black family members do at times.  They are getting tired of BLM and feel it's over the top.

All Lives Matter...and, Unborn Lives Matter.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.



Hey!  White people do that here too!  Must be a coincidence


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> I believe it is the other way around.
> 
> I never bring up race, but whenever I hung with my black friends (back when I had them), I could not have one conversation without having my race brought up. On the contrary, it seems many white folk are too afraid to mention race around black guys.
> 
> Personally I believe you are all ridiculous and need to stop scapegoating race as the source of your insecurities.


Please most of the topics on this section are from whites asking why do blacks do this, why don't blacks vote for, blacks should do this that and the third. Y'all are the king of insecure fucks. There is a current thread about why do white women date black men. Obsessed... Next topic "why do blacks breathe? Do black men have larger lungs than white men?"


----------



## norwegen (Nov 3, 2016)

Ever witnessed how uppity black guys react after a fender bender?

Awkward.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Y'all are the king of insecure fucks. There is a current thread about why do white women date black men. Obsessed... Next topic "why do blacks breathe? Do black men have larger lungs than white men?"



Lol mate.

We have about six black guys that make threads bitching about white people. Hell, you are doing it right now. Asclepias is the most prominent in the group, so maybe you race baiting losers can form a messaging group or something.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 3, 2016)

Every time I see an Asclepias post, it's in a thread involving whites.

Talk about obsession.


----------



## dfens (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not white, and I generally try to avoid blacks.  In fact, I think that's true of most asians and mexicans.

White people as usual are divided on this.  Half of them avoid blacks, half of them either act like they love blacks, or actually do love them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it is the other way around.
> ...


Ah ...so you're a racist trying to pin it on others to feel a little better about yourself. Too many blacks put skin color above all else but you can't fight racism with racism.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 3, 2016)

Betcha Sweet_dreams is an Asclepias sock account


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all are the king of insecure fucks. There is a current thread about why do white women date black men. Obsessed... Next topic "why do blacks breathe? Do black men have larger lungs than white men?"
> ...



Ah its only "race baiting" when its about white people. Perhaps you should coin the term "reverse political incorrectness". You people can't even survive a minute of having y'all own shit thrown back in your face. Nah continue deflecting the topic because you feel uncomfortable. 

Only six black guys? Lol there is barely  anywhere on the internet where blacks can escape y'all unnatural obsession with us. Go to bodybuilding forum a bunch of closet homo whites talking about black guys penis, dating lives, while bashing black women every chance they get. White homos jealous of black women.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

dfens said:


> I'm not white, and I generally try to avoid blacks.  In fact, I think that's true of most asians and mexicans.
> 
> White people as usual are divided on this.  Half of them avoid blacks, half of them either act like they love blacks, or actually do love them.


Only white liberals believe that Asians and Mexicans are allies with blacks. I could care less for Asians (especially Koreans) and Mexicans. You people are the leeches of the black community and black social movements. Mexicans especially like to rip off black culture. Go be a good model minority boy for whitey. You'll be an honorary Aryan soon enough. Oh well enjoy the whites raping your women and children back home in Asia or sending you back by the boatload to mexico.


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


It's rare to see a white person interact with black people in a genuinely objective way.

I didn't ever do that, but because the job I've had since September of 2012, is in a racially integrated workplace...I don't act like some conservative with racial resentments, nor do I act like some condescending guilty liberal.

The people at work I know have first names. DeOnica, Demarius, Lutisha, and others. That's who they are. Not black people. Just like Mary, and Nick, and myself. That's who we are, not white people.

People can tell when you're looking at them as a member of a race. And they can tell when you're not.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...



Aw cmon what happen to that freedom of speech you whites are always yapping on about. Kumbayah hour starring poor whitey and his blue/yellow/purple friends has been cancel.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Aw cmon what happen to that freedom of speech you whites are always yapping on about. Kumbayah hour starring poor whitey and his blue/yellow/purple friends has been cancel.



You are at liberty to act like an insecure race baiting asshole.

Go away, Asclepias


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.


"I don't notice color but let me tell you about this black guy..." Color blindness is the most convenient copout answer for whites when they want to get out of an uncomfortable conversation. Its easier for you to ignore these subjects than to actually discuss. Your daughter shouldn't date a black man if she doesn't want to hear about his experiences. I bet in her mind she thinks bringing a mix raced baby into this world is the solution to racism and her white guilt.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Aw cmon what happen to that freedom of speech you whites are always yapping on about. Kumbayah hour starring poor whitey and his blue/yellow/purple friends has been cancel.
> ...


TWO black people with similar opinions that goes against whitey beliefs. Surely we could only be the same person. Thanks for clearing that up. My golly your little white head must be spinning in circles.

Us blacks think nothing but 100% positive things about you people. You are God to us. I'm lost on how to think and behave without constant input and approval from Lord Whitey. I wouldn't know about my own life if it wasn't for whites educating me on being black in America. /s


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't feel awkward around most people. I have a natural ability to fit in with most social settings. Being polite and respectful goes along way. It doesn't hurt that I am known for having a silver tongue. lol


----------



## Onyx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> TWO black people with similar opinions that goes against whitey beliefs. Surely we could only be the same person. Thanks for clearing that up. My golly your little white head must be spinning in circles.
> 
> Us blacks think nothing but 100% positive things about you people. You are God to us. I'm lost on how to think and behave without constant input and approval from Lord Whitey. I wouldn't know about my own life if it wasn't for whites educating me on being black in America. /s


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.
> ...



Moron.

Did I not say that he brings it up himself? I did. My post should not be a difficult thing for you to understand, but you managed to get it wrong. Sorry, I'm too lazy to dumb it down for you.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Nah, you sound like that FJ whatever guy who hates winter and everyone he works with.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Actually dumbfuck I said you should LISTEN to what he has to say. Crackers love talking about blacks as long as no real blacks can join in on the conversation. You're a perfect example of the type of dumb cracker I'm talking about in the OP. 

My OP said I don't want to hear WHITES yes whites not blacks talk about being black. Give your daughter a cookie.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Lmao the whites are in too much disbelief they can't fathom another black person having a negative opinion of them so I must be a sock puppet. The narcissism among whites is real. Sorry not sorry I don't find anything special about you people.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Lmao the whites are in too much disbelief they can't fathom another black person having a negative opinion of them so I must be a sock puppet. The narcissism among whites is real. Sorry not sorry I don't find anything special about you people.


Great introduction.  Feeling better?


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


U a fan of pasty cline?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.


Some of the more insecure whites males on this forum claim that only obese white women date Black guys. Is this true in your case?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Betcha Sweet_dreams is an Asclepias sock account


I must be a constant fixture in your dreams and waking thoughts.  What good would making a second account be?


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.


That's the stupidest shit I have heard all week! No one in their right mind would pretend to be one of you loser skanks. 

NO father, no job, riots. looting, can't talk, yeah right, that's who I wanna be.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...


I'm convinced that most whites would commit suicide if they really knew about Black people. I dont think their egos could handle it.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.
> ...


That's what I saw in the prison I worked at.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Race trolling now, huh? Typical dim hood rat.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...


So why do more white kids buy gangsta rap than any other demographic?






Thats you in the middle.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You cant date in prison.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


NO, when I was a kid, I stayed away from criminals and idiots.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you go to prison, you can find you plenty of man meat. But retard, what I SAW was the baby mommas that were white, were all ugly fat white bitches.

It was called visitation.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You may have stayed away from criminals but there is nothing on earth that could get you to shake yourself away from being an idiot. You wiggers are not real criminals anyway. You just wanna be.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You wiggers? Speak English, boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I dont care how much man meat you had in prison. I said you cant date in prison. Maybe thats why they were in prison. Someone arrested them for dating fat ugly white women. Most of the Black guys  I know that have no criminal record only date the best looking white women if they cant find a so so Black woman around.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You should learn english cave chimp.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know enough to avoid blacks like the plague they are. Everyone of the blacks that I worked with in the pen were caught commiting felonies. Typical behavior.


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> U a fan of pasty cline?



I love Pasty Cline! My grandfather introduced us to Classic Country as kids. Hearing them brings me back to that place as a kid with him.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 3, 2016)

dfens said:


> I'm not white, and I generally try to avoid blacks.  In fact, I think that's true of most asians and mexicans.
> 
> White people as usual are divided on this.  Half of them avoid blacks, half of them either act like they love blacks, or actually do love them.


Your numbers are off.  Most whites don't even think about blacks in their everyday life, and I know of no whites who try to avoid blacks. 

As to the OP.  Just another racebaiter.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You call sucking man meat "working with"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You avoid Blacks because you got beat up in prison. Typical white boy. Afraid of his own shadow.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not white, and I generally try to avoid blacks.  In fact, I think that's true of most asians and mexicans.
> ...


I avoid them. With all the cop killers and other scum from that race, you'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not white, and I generally try to avoid blacks.  In fact, I think that's true of most asians and mexicans.
> ...


Miketx just admitted he avoids Blacks due to fear. Black people are constantly on his mind.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Always deflection with you shills, always lies. You ever tried to tell the truth?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


I'm not that insecure in My manhood.  Besides, who has the time to avoid people?  Far too busy to even give it much thought.  In fact, the only time I do think on race is when I'm no a forum like this one.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Always deflection with you shills, always lies. You ever tried to tell the truth?


Didnt you just admit to avoiding Black people?  What a pussy and liar you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Mike is insecure because he is not a man. Of course he avoids Black people. He is timid and frightened.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...



Too bad about your reading comprehension difficulties. Work on it and get back to us.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are hanging around with, but there is none of that in my circle anywhere. One of my daughters is dating a black man and he usually brings up his skin color at least once. No one else cares.
> ...



Remember how many times I've told you that you are too fucking stupid to talk to? It's still true.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Asclepias isn't much into actually thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It cant be true. You just talked to me. 

So did you pass on fat genes or not?


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


There are a lot of posters here that I think are fools. You are a fool and stupid, and at the top of that pile of trash.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...



Meanwhile you Neanderthals are out sexing up dogs, pigs, horses. You bastards OD on heroin. You impregnate your own offspring. Female cave beasts are fighting tooth and nail to be ugly fat whores er I mean "feminists". White bitches drink 24/7 while their husbands beat them. They make up some " peer pressure" bs excuse for their untamed albino monkeys spawn. Most white males are closet homos and pedos. Yall try too hard to uphold the "perfect family" trope. Whites are fucking trash y'all are even phony as hell around each other. All white households do are yell and fight while wearing the biggest fake smile in public. Passive aggressive fucks.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now here's a compatible running mate for Hillary Clinton!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I'm not really interested in what you think unless your thoughts are approved by an intelligent adult. You cave chimps are amusing with your insecurities and fears of Black people. You keep forgetting your women tell on you. They tell us all your insecurities. You cant hide from me white boy.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Putting a ladder on top of the stupid pile, huh boy?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Just letting you know I see you and your insecurities white boy.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Calm down man. Go rob a liquor store or something. As desperate as you fools are getting I expect massive violence any moment from you thugs.

Race baiting is really not working well for you.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Always deflection with you shills, always lies. You ever tried to tell the truth?


That you're a white pussy afraid of blacks. That you think of us so much you make a conscious decision to avoid us. You look at whom black men date because you can't wait for that pounding. His fat white girl could sit on your face while he pounds you on the cold prison floor. I bet you watch BET all year round for your daily dose of blackness lmao.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Don't worry Hillary's white. She can go back.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Always deflection with you shills, always lies. You ever tried to tell the truth?
> ...


Perhaps a prison psychologist could help you with your unfounded anger and racial self loathing problems. Or maybe just just go out and attack some random old white woman like you probably have done in the past.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You should calm down white boy. They havent ran out of lice spray at Walmart I have heard.  So what Black guy beat you up while you were in prison?  Did he rape you as well?


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Hillarys white? No way. You lie.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I'm gonna be on your mind all day I can already tell lol. 

Fat Becky likes it dirty. Lick up black bubba's thick white cum from Fat Becky's sausage hole. Go watch your mega collection of prison cuckhold and DL black thug gay porn. Imagine them strong black arms lifting you up.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

You really need help. you are seriously twisted.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Confirmed Black Hillary tranny porn fetishist. How hot do you find this picture?


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


I bet your name is Cletus.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


So Hilary is a wigger like you?


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't see a picture, but if it's a picture of you and a horse, spare me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> You really need help. you are seriously twisted.


You need more help. You are seriously timid and frightened.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She's a criminal like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He said they called him Alisha while he was in prison.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Your obsession fueled desperation is showing. Perhaps beating up a cripple would make you feel better?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Shes white. She more of a criminal like you.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

I suppose I have struck a nerve with the local BLM scum haven't I?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2016)

Is the Race Relations forum always like this?


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Is the Race Relations forum always like this?


When you get scum blacks on here it is. More likely it's just the fear all the dims feel from the impending failure of the criminal they have ran for president and her rapist husband.


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Man who the heck pissed u off? Dammit man.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Is the Race Relations forum always like this?


Shut up ****. Take a dirt nap old bitch.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Race Relations forum always like this?
> ...


Oh I can't say c*nt on here. A white bitch slur.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> I suppose I have struck a nerve with the local BLM scum haven't I?



If you call being petrified of Black people striking a nerve I suppose you are right.  Your local BLM members probably are outraged you are so frightened.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Old lady, any guess as to what this "****" means?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Is the Race Relations forum always like this?



Anytime you have insecure or timid white males like Miketx things typically go south.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Race Relations forum always like this?
> ...


We got an upset wigger boy here. God dammit help your whore mom wake up. Tell her to stop spending the welfare checks on wild turkey whiskey.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Race Relations forum always like this?
> ...


Oldlady is good people.  She may not agree with everything but she hasnt been like the other whites on this forum.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I have struck a nerve with the local BLM scum haven't I?
> ...


No, I'm not petrified of blacks I just no better then to associate with them if I don't have to. It's like this, put in simple terms for you, I don't fear the skunk, I just don't like his odor.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well then perhaps you should tell your girl to stop talking to her like that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Stop trying to convince me you arent frightened white boy. I smell your wet dog smell of fear all the through the internet.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2016)

_Usually, _these threads live in the basement; I'm just being helpful where you're new.  I don't make reports.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's your underwear you soiled robbing the liquor store.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


My girl isnt talking to Oldlady. I'd rather tell you to stop being frightened of me.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



I bet you are a good dancer


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Nope its your wet dog smell of fear.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

From what I seen here, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.

Of course that is if any of you actually are black and not just pretending the way shill dims do. So, I gotta go press my Klan suit and put together a few crosses. See y'all in the new convict intake area.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> From what I seen her, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.
> 
> Of course that is if any of you actually are black and not just pretending the way shill dims do. So, I gotta go press my Klan suit and put together a few crosses. See y'all in the new convict intake area.


Nope I'm a real black person. I still don't like whites though. You sure spend a lot of time in prison. Give your sphincter a rest will ya.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> From what I seen here, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.
> 
> Of course that is if any of you actually are black and not just pretending the way shill dims do. So, I gotta go press my Klan suit and put together a few crosses. See y'all in the new convict intake area.


Feral pink cave chimps such as yourself should avoid Black people. However you wont be able to do that being a convict. We are incarcerated at a higher rate for doing the same thing you lice carrying po white trash do.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > From what I seen here, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.
> ...


When I was a C/O, I gassed about 12 of you. Loved every second of it. Shoulda heard them cry.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Now youre claiming you were a CO?  

How does one avoid Black people but they are a CO?  You just got caught lying again.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 3, 2016)

> Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?




Wow, talk about a "broad brush". Generalize much?

I've made quite a few black friends since moving to South Carolina four years ago, I am not the least bit "awkward and obsessed" around them. If there is something I don't understand, or if I have a question about being black, black culture, or any such thing, I ask. We discuss the news stories we're all very familiar with, we talk about our different upbringings, we joke, we laugh, we break bread...


----------



## MikeK (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


Well said and right on point.

I am White but I recognize the kind of self-conscious patronizing you've described here and I find it approximately as annoying as you do.  While most of it amounts to a well-meaning attempt to clear the air and to establish a sense of  presumptive commonality it's easy to see how it can have the opposite effect.

As for the _Wiggers,_ every adolescent generation has its rebellious form of expression.  As I recall, the _Rock 'n' Roll_ generation also emulated the popular negro music and dance forms of that era and was considered by the White establishment to be extremely anti-social.

Interestingly, this generation of White teen-age rebels has adopted a behavioral _language_ which seeks to attach itself to a conspicuously existing anti-social category.  As it is with most adolescent forms of rebellious expression the absurdity of this one is imperceptible to its adherents.  They simply think it's "cool" while their Black inspirational counterparts think these foolish White mimes are ridiculous -- as do most if not all White adults.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What is a CO?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


A correctional officer.  They are usually too dumb to become cops or they are racists.  Typically they are both.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2016)

A sure sign a hood rat is losing is when they start calling people racists.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> From what I seen here, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.
> 
> Of course that is if any of you actually are black and not just pretending the way shill dims do. So, I gotta go press my Klan suit and put together a few crosses. See y'all in the new convict intake area.



So if Klansmen really are not cowards, why do they wear hoods? Just curious.

That question aside, here's hoping that while you all are out burning crosses, that you receive a .40 caliber, hollow point greeting for your trouble.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > From what I seen here, all the more reason to avoid you feral blacks like the plague.
> ...


Typical delusional hood rat. Loot a liquor store.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I don't happen to live  in "the hood", nor do I drink, and I obey the law, you illiterate, inbred, sheet wearing, peckerwood. 

I doubt that you "work" in a prison, but you probably live in one.


----------



## cnelsen (Nov 4, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What's wrong with Wild Turkey?


----------



## cnelsen (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I have struck a nerve with the local BLM scum haven't I?
> ...


BLM is so gay.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There are a lot of me's on this board.  Which you know, I'm sure.


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 4, 2016)

The tension is building, we have got to solve this problem, our kids don't deserve the path we're paving.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I do not give a shit what a hood rat like you thinks.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yes you do. Otherwise you would not have responded, you ignorant hillbilly.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


I agree. There are several people on this board that have sense even if they dont always agree. I can respect that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Hopefully that will be the last thing you think of when you encounter a RIP round from a Black person on one of your KKK adventures.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Sorry boy, I don't associate with black criminal scum for any reason. So you go ahead wish me dead all you want to. You'll still be at the back of the bus on your knees for the fucking democrats that put you there.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I know you dont associate with Black people because you are a timid klown of the kkk. I'll always be Black and everything your women desire. You on the other will always be a feral cave chimp infested with hair lice and recessive genes due to inbreeding.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you have any idea what a stupid fuck you are? If you had gotten past the third grade you may have done better. I hear you failed the history test that day also on ancient Egypt. It was a mistake for you to write the greatest Pharaoh of Egypt and his greatest accomplishments was King Mofugga and his stolen chariot wheel cover collection. I'd give to a D for that though.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I have a pretty good idea of how much of a tiny dick hillbilly you are. It was a mistake for you to live since you are so inbred. Luckily your genes will insure you dont survive much longer.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have ideas about tiny white dick? Say it ain't so. LOL!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yes your women tell me all the time about how teeny you little guys are.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I love how you whites expect nothing but the utmost respect from us when you treat us like shit. A race of pathological sociopaths.


----------



## miketx (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


I'd say maybe you are full of it. I don't expect anything from blacks, I avoid them! Until you people can stop burning and looting and rioting and blaming whites for your own ignorant decisions, it will remain that way. Now go ahead and and call me a racist and blah blah blah blah. Fix your own problems and stop blaming whites.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Beware of the female ones. They're far more manipulative than their male counterparts. They have a knack for feigning innocence and using their emotions to get their way. There's no way in hell she should be shock about these topics. I can bet you she's mysteriously silent when it comes to the rampant anti-black rhetoric here. They always claim to be shocked about racism.


----------



## miketx (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Typical racist.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Haha whitey favorite scapegoats are blacks and Jews. Omg the theories y'all come up with is laughable. You people even blame Jews when you can't get a white girl. Apparently blacks and Jews are in cahoots to make life for whitey hell. Yes dear its my fault you're a broke, ugly, can't get laid, balding, unemployed prison inmate.


----------



## miketx (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


 You are a third grade imbecile.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're doing a very bad job of avoiding black people. I know I must keep you awake at night.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 5, 2016)

*Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*

Because they all hate us, so we're just watching our back... and our stuff.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 5, 2016)

*Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*

*Asked the negro, inquisitively about white people....*
*Sweet mother of irony...*


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Too much truth for you? Go ahead read whitey cuckhold theories. Interracial porn is a Jew conspiracy. Jews hold white males at gunpoint to watch black men fuck white skanks while he jerks off. Tyrone's gonna get you. Whites blame any and everyone who isn't white for their problems. I know you can't help being dumb considering  your parents are father and daughter.


----------



## miketx (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...



Getting more shrill by the minute aren't you Tawanda?


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Tawanda is a very pretty name Bob. More beautiful than the bland Sue. Our names are so unique and creative. Not at all like those unimaginative monosyllable names.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Shall I bite?  What the hell.
Stick it in your ear, you smug little bitch.   No, I'm not familiar with prison sex; it surprised me to see page upon page of smut in a general discussion forum, and you were the instigator, so I can only assume you came here to pick a fight and talk dirty.  So I'll leave you to it since you have absolutely nothing to add to a real argument against  racism.  Word to the wise about Miketx: Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The fuck are you yapping on about c*nt? I said nothing about prison sex. Typical cracker showing its true colors. Want a cookie? Go fuck off. Nothing you bastards do for us is ever genuine. Always expecting some sort of special treatment in return. I bet you're the type that wants a funny sidekick black friend.  Always harping on about racism is dead because you get to live in your little white world.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


#NotAllWhitePeople


----------



## OldLady (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Best of luck in your cesspool career.
Signing off.


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Dirty girl, too bad this isn't e harmony.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I must have perfectly described you as you have nothing to say. Are you gonna go cry to black people that you were a victim of racism because this one time a black woman on the internet called you a c*nt? [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


Are u flirting with me?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



Have you always been a racist, or is this something new you're trying out?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 5, 2016)

Why do Black people hate being generalized but have a penchant for generalizing whites?


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


I'm not into bestiality.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 5, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Why do Black people hate being generalized but have a penchant for generalizing whites?


Is this the part where I'm supposed to feel bad? [emoji52]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...



You really are a shameless racist. Try and work on that.


----------



## Liberty777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


That's good, we have something in common. Tell me more.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Black people hate being generalized but have a penchant for generalizing whites?
> ...


no just admit your hypocrisy


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Betcha Sweet_dreams is an Asclepias sock account




No question.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

mdk said:


> I don't feel awkward around most people. I have a natural ability to fit in....




Me too. I've found that if you knock out a guard with one punch his uniform will always fit you perfectly. Then it's just a matter of marching in line.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Lmao the whites are in too much disbelief they can't fathom another black person having a negative opinion of them so I must be a sock puppet. The narcissism among whites is real. Sorry not sorry I don't find anything special about you people.




You must, to spend all this time on your racist obsession.













Just like.....wait a minute...!


----------



## Vastator (Nov 5, 2016)

Definitely a sock...


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


Believe me, as a white person  that has lived in a black/Hispanic area, most  whites are generally on the edge here economically, we don't  discuss landscaping or HOA rules, let alone the "struggle" poor blacks have to deal with. Because we   have to deal with same issue poor blacks and Hispanics do, plus, the pseudo racism crap hung over our heads. That gets old. It makes us vote for ideologues like Trump. We don't like that. So give the  Political correct race baiting shit a break, already.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 5, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Betcha Sweet_dreams is an Asclepias sock account








...and you have Asslips/Sweet Dreams...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ....
> Believe me, as a white person  that has lived in a black/Hispanic area, most  whites are generally on the edge here economically, ... plus, the pseudo racism crap hung over our heads. That gets old. .....




Here we go again...


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Said the rich white boy with a guilt complex. Yeah.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Wrong again. You really suck at guessing.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Perhaps. A poor  boy  of indeterminate  race with a guilt complex? Getting closer?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Nope.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> ...


You dont have to deal with the same issues Blacks and Hispanics do. You dont have to get up every morning and fight racism at some level everyday.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> ...



Dumbfuck this topic isn't about political correctness. If you could actually read you'll know I want whites to fuck off out of my face. Stop lumping Hispanics with blacks. You sound just like those white PC idiots that like to lump all non whites together under the "People of Color" rainbow. You're full of it. Most Hispanics are white by the way.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao the whites are in too much disbelief they can't fathom another black person having a negative opinion of them so I must be a sock puppet. The narcissism among whites is real. Sorry not sorry I don't find anything special about you people.
> ...


Haha there's a million topics here about blacks. Of course just like usual you "anti racism" whites are deadly silent on the plethora of anti-black topics on this board. I love how "freedom of speech" not being "politically correct" and being "too sensitive" goes out the window when whitey is on the receiving end. Whites call it "reverse" racism for a reason.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Unkotare is an onyx sock puppet


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> ...



Tell me. Do you show up to a gay pride parade with a "straight pride" sign? Black people are expected to be every friggin minority's group ally. The LGBT community only want us as mules never members. Ever notice how being gay is compared with being black? Actually ever minority rights movement compares their struggles with being black. See other minority groups constantly "other" us. We can "help" but they'll never accept us. Gays/Latinos/Asians/transgenders, etc always want our help yet offer nothing in return. Go preach to them about "all lives". 

Oh and by the way just because you're nice to your black family members doesn't mean they don't face racism. Just because they don't tell you about it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Having black family members and friends doesn't mean racism is over. This is the type of ridiculous crap I'm talking about in my op. You don't live in your black family member's shoes.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> ...Of course just like usual you "anti racism" whites are deadly silent on the plethora of anti-black topics on this board.......






"deadly silent"?


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > ...Of course just like usual you "anti racism" whites are deadly silent on the plethora of anti-black topics on this board.......
> ...


Hi onyx


----------



## Jackson (Nov 6, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...



The black members of the family feel comfortable enough with me (us) that they say what they feel.  I expect them to.  I accept all feelings, for everyone has had experiences that contribute to their feelings.  That cannot be denied.  Without exception, they all feel BLM is over the top, as they said it.  At first, they were enamored with the idea, but when BLM declared that ALL LINES MATTER was racist, they changed their ideas.  I would accept what ever they thought.

Interesting enough, one family is 2 gay women who adopted a beautiful boy who was black.  And he is still adorable at 16!  So, do I go to gay pride parades?  No.  I have no horse in that race.  I accept them fine, but I'm not an activist.  Neither are they.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You know there's more to being black them black lives matter. Although you may think they're comfortable talking to you about everything the topic of race may not be one of them. Honestly if they talk about racism its most likely among other black people. From my experience when I talked about racism with white people the conversation seems one-sided. They usually dismiss it or downplay it. The conversation always end up turning into some PC bullshit about "I don't see color" or "green/blue/green we're all human" like I'm some dumb 5 year old. Liberals are always condescending.

What does a gay couple adopting a black kid have to do with anything?? You may not realize it but you seem to "other" certain family members.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 6, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Every time I see an Asclepias post, it's in a thread involving whites.
> 
> Talk about obsession.




there's a lot of other types of threads on USMB a lot of them are just kinda fun, nothing serious. Maybe about music, pictures word games etc.  Its kind of nice when they attract posters from across opposing political sides
but I have noticed over time most of these guys who are obsessed with the fact that they know what 'white' people are thinking or obsessed with,  never choose to take part. They pretty much only have one thing on their mind. Race.       Which is why they see others as being obsessed by race.  It's called projecting.   They've even gone as far as observing white people in restrooms and by day 37 had determined that white people never wash their hands.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


You're wrong.  I think the misunderstanding is that they have grown up with both races.  They experience the closeness of whites and accept them much better than you apparently do.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > ...Of course just like usual you "anti racism" whites are deadly silent on the plethora of anti-black topics on this board.......
> ...






Some sock isn't paying attention.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2016)

She's a sock; how would a new member know in 4 days that Unk is Onyx's sock?  (Not that I would know if that's true, but no 4 day newbie would know that).
I don't think she's A's sock, though.
_ Are you gonna go cry to black people that you were a victim of racism because this one time a black woman on the internet called you a c*nt? _
She's a hater's sock, seeing how many white people (s)he can offend.  She'd love it if I went crying and believing that blacks are bad, nasty, irrational, thanks to her words.  That's her agenda.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 7, 2016)

OldLady said:


> She's a sock; how would a new member know in 4 days that Unk is Onyx's sock?  (Not that I would know if that's true, but no 4 day newbie would know that).
> I don't think she's A's sock, though.
> _ Are you gonna go cry to black people that you were a victim of racism because this one time a black woman on the internet called you a c*nt? _
> She's a hater's sock, seeing how many white people (s)he can offend.  She'd love it if I went crying and believing that blacks are bad, nasty, irrational, thanks to her words.  That's her agenda.



One would have to be a moron to not quickly realize unk and onyx are the same person. He's not very clever plus he needed a way to interact with his multiple personalities. 

Nope you're only offended because you can't play dumb this time since you're on the receiving end. No way to weasel your way out the discussion of race, no excuses you can come up with to justify it. Admit I made you feel uncomfortable. Don't worry you can always log off and not have to think about your race in your day to day life. The myth of a post racial society is always there to ease your white guilt. Run along now little girl.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Don't worry you can always log off and not have to think about your race in your day to day life. The myth of a post racial society is always there to ease your white guilt. Run along now little girl.


But many blacks are successful, some highly successful. They live in the same world you do. Their skin color didn't keep them down so you are all about excuses. You can blame your failures on your attitude.


----------



## Sweet_dreams (Nov 7, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry you can always log off and not have to think about your race in your day to day life. The myth of a post racial society is always there to ease your white guilt. Run along now little girl.
> ...





Iceweasel said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry you can always log off and not have to think about your race in your day to day life. The myth of a post racial society is always there to ease your white guilt. Run along now little girl.
> ...


Don't put words in my mouth. No where in my post did I say or implied that whites are responsible for mine or the failure of other black people. I wanted to know why the hell can't they let us be without always being obsessed with us. Whites on the other hand have connected everything I say and do with my race. Heck I can't even drink juice around them without one being shocked its not grape or watermelon flavored. They have deep preconceived notions of how all black people eat, talk, dress, think, and behave. Some act dumbfounded if I don't instantly get along with a white guy that has black friends. "But other black people like him!" Seriously.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


White people dont understand the difference between a reason and an excuse. To them its all the same. They ask you a question and when you give them a reason they claim its an excuse. I dont play that game with them. I let them think what they want to.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > She's a sock; how would a new member know in 4 days that Unk is Onyx's sock?  (Not that I would know if that's true, but no 4 day newbie would know that).
> ...







Asslickius' sock should get lost in the wash.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...


I don't know any white people obsessed with blacks. I don't know anyone who cares what you drink, what you drive, where you eat, etc. You sound a tad paranoid.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > She's a sock; how would a new member know in 4 days that Unk is Onyx's sock?  (Not that I would know if that's true, but no 4 day newbie would know that).
> ...



All this hate and rage over these comments:

_Is the Race Relations forum always like this?
Usually, these threads live in the basement; I'm just being helpful where you're new. I don't make reports._

I don't feel uncomfortable about your topic, but there's no sense trying to have a discussion with you.  As a dyed in the wool WASP, I don't have much TO say about your topic.  How the fuck would I know?  I was here because I got so damned sick of Trump and Clinton threads.
I still think you're a hater's sock.  There is no other reason for anyone to attack an innocent bystander trying to give you some helpful advice. You've got no point except some stereotypical horseshit about what you think white women are thinking and feeling.
Maybe Sassy's.  Or Tilly's.  Except I'd like to think neither of them are that evil.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 8, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. No where in my post did I say or implied that whites are responsible for mine or the failure of other black people. I wanted to know why the hell can't they let us be without always being obsessed with us. Whites on the other hand have connected everything I say and do with my race.


You've said you believe Whites are obsessed with you (Blacks) and connect everything you say and do with your race.  Could you be more specific.  Because I'm White and I'm certainly not obsessed with Blacks and I really don't know what you mean by connecting everything Blacks say and do with their race.



> Heck I can't even drink juice around them without one being shocked its not grape or watermelon flavored.


Does this happen often?  And does it happen with just one White person or all of them, or a lot of them, or just a few of them?   



> They have deep preconceived notions of how all black people eat, talk, dress, think, and behave.


How do these _preconceived notions_ manifest?  Do White people often express these _preconceived notions_ to you?  



> Some act dumbfounded if I don't instantly get along with a white guy that has black friends. "But other black people like him!" Seriously.


Does this happen a lot?  Can you describe a typical example of this behavior?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 8, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> there's a lot of other types of threads on USMB a lot of them are just kinda fun, nothing serious. Maybe about music, pictures word games etc.  Its kind of nice when they attract posters from across opposing political sides but I have noticed over time most of these guys who are obsessed with the fact that they know what 'white' people are thinking or obsessed with,  never choose to take part. They pretty much only have one thing on their mind. Race.  Which is why they see others as being obsessed by race.  It's called projecting.   They've even gone as far as observing white people in restrooms and by day 37 had determined that white people never wash their hands.


The race obsession you've pointed out is readily observable in TV guest appearances.  With extremely few exceptions, regardless of format or topic, Black guest speakers will bring race into a discussion or commentary.  

Also, there are some Black comedians whose performances I really enjoy, but without exception their routines are almost exclusively race-based.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> You dont have to deal with the same issues Blacks and Hispanics do. You dont have to get up every morning and fight racism at some level everyday.


Please tell us about some actual examples in your own daily experience.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You dont have to deal with the same issues Blacks and Hispanics do. You dont have to get up every morning and fight racism at some level everyday.
> ...


It wouldnt be anything you would understand.  If you could understand you wouldnt have to ask the question.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised by that slippery reply.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Because you understand that your understanding is lacking. I at least give you that.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Because you understand that your understanding is lacking. I at least give you that.


What I clearly understand is the difference between sensible, intelligent, sociable Black people and jive-ass n!ggers who never quit running their bullshit games and simply will not accept that they aren't getting over on Whitey.  

These slick, self-pitying, smarter-than-everybody n!ggers are the manifest cause of the ongoing conflict between White cops and Blacks and the reason why integration is not moving forward -- and probably never will.  

So what is your smart-ass response to that?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because you understand that your understanding is lacking. I at least give you that.
> ...


My response is to tell you not to be so angry. It will shorten your life span.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 27, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.



copy in what way?


----------



## Nope (Dec 9, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



Energy cannot be created or destroyed. It can be transformed tho. What happens to all of the racial hatred? What happens to all that energy? Its fluid. The most racist bus driver I had ever encountered in my life as a black man asked to suck my black (you know what) about a year later on the street. LMAO!!! It goes from fetishism, to murderous hatred, to fear, to copying black culture, and back again. It's all the same energy moving fluidly. That's an explanation of how it moves. Why is it here???? I have no idea what force human or inhuman brought it here


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.



Eminem is still the best rapper ever


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> ...


Best white rapper ever. Top 10 against everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2016)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites cant help it. Their culture is so messed up they are always looking to copy ours. The funny part is they seem fascinated more with the negative off shoots of Black culture more so than real Black culture.
> ...


Every way. They arent very good at it but they try their best.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 9, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> copy in what way?
> 
> Every way. They arent very good at it but they try their best.


Do you know what onanism is?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > copy in what way?
> ...


The original term or the one that gave you those furry hands?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_dreams said:
> ...



^ Racist

No, best ever. Period.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Best ever white boy. Not top 5. Barely makes top 10


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Eminem has filled a void and capitalized on being a  novelty that fills a void. Kind of like Darius Rucker and Charlie Pride have in  country western music. Certainly has a following but is not the best.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 10, 2016)

*Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*

White people are afraid of being robbed.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2016)

Mudda said:


> *Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*
> 
> White people are afraid of being robbed.


They shoudnt be such simplistic pussies. Dont they know that if you give off the scent of fear that attracts any would be predators?


----------



## Nope (Dec 10, 2016)

Mudda said:


> *Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*
> 
> White people are afraid of being robbed.



TV takes precedence over real life experiences. Oblivious.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are white people so awkward around and obsessed with black people?*
> ...


That's why we're afraid of you clipclops, predatory thinking.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 10, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



So you agree with Asclepias in that White people are simplistic pussies? Lmao.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 10, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Didn't see that part, I was too afraid.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> ....



Sounds like you live in a liberal area.

I never do any of that. 

And wiggers? Fuck them.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Good to see you admit your fear. I use that to my advantage.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fear is the rational response to random violence.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Good. I will make sure to be randomly violent when you cave chimps come around.


----------



## rdean (Dec 11, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


They think all black guys have big cocks and conservative whites, especially the men are totally fascinated.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know, you peeps are still savages, and should be sent back to the jungle with a spear and another monkey.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We only send cops with orders to not fuck around and shoot whenever possible.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




We long ago established that you are a violent unthinking brute. Only a fool would not be afraid of you, or someone like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Were waiting for one of you monkeys to step up and try sending us anywhere. Your fear is why you are stalling.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thats because you cave chimps have to be armed to even get up the nerve.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre a pussy. Thats why you are afraid.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We move away, but ya'll get offended and follow us around and try to move into our neighbourhoods again and again.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why go ourselves when we can send it cops to shoot you folks?


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 11, 2016)

White people are withering away and dying in the U.S. Blacks and Latinos control inner-city neighborhoods and White Flight is in full effect. Soon, Whites will be the absolute minority.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Make up your mind. You claimed we should be sent somewhere. When are you pussies going to do it?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Thats what pussies always say. Real men go do what needs to be done. Pussies like you need major assistance.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I simply moved away from you clipclops, and unless we cut off your food stamps and welfare, you probably aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Rich white folks always hire out the clean-up jobs. Even you should know that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


We know you ran like a little pussy. You are afraid to send us anywhere because you know someone would kick your craven little ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I thought you were still on welfare. I didnt know you were hired out by rich white folks.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I chose a peaceful neighbourhood. I know, you can't relate, you've never lived in one.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bring my post to your 5th grade teacher tomorrow, she'll explain it to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with you being a pussy. You said we should be sent somewhere. Why are you stalling?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Get back to work before those rich white people beat you.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Run out of white peeps to beat up in your hood?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


You just ran out of courage. Keep hoping someone will help you send us somewhere. We know if left to you it will never happen because you are too frightened.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2016)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.




Black neighborhoods do the same thing about whites.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your rationalizations for your brutish behavior are of no interest to me, or any decent people.

I recognize that you are a violent brute likely to be set off at random times for no reason.

Being "afraid" of random danger is simply being sane. 

I set my emergency brake when I park on a hill because I am afraid that a mechanical failure combined with gravity could result in injury for someone.

You could characterize that as fear of gravity, if you wanted to. 


Doesn't bother me, nor change anything.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> White people are withering away and dying in the U.S. Blacks and Latinos control inner-city neighborhoods and White Flight is in full effect. Soon, Whites will be the absolute minority.




Show me your control. GO burn down your own house.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > White people are withering away and dying in the U.S. Blacks and Latinos control inner-city neighborhoods and White Flight is in full effect. Soon, Whites will be the absolute minority.
> ...



It's the truth. Whites are afraid to stroll through inner-city neighborhoods.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TrueTT said:
> ...




You sound proud of the fact that you are unable to do civilization.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Reveling in the progressive annihilation of the White race is tantamount to not being civil? LOL.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TrueTT said:
> ...



LOL!! Says the lefty unable to understand the implications of his own words.


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 11, 2016)

I think its very interesting to observe another race and their culture mixed with their inner ways and means of thinking and doing things. Whites are different, I find  Arabs as an ongoing study as being very different.  Arabs , in their dealings with Whites , seem not to let any mythical things about Whites, affect how they do business with them. From my standpoint of observation , the Arabs keep whites from controlling their purse.

How different cultures behave in their business dealings with other races , is revealing. I don't think Blacks trust Whites completely in business. I am unsure why this is. I bet it has a lot of history  up under the rug;  but Blacks and Whites have done business and made some money.

Money has a way of making awkward feelings get better!


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand full well, dumbfuck....hence the word "revel".


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I dont really care what is of interest to you cave monkeys. I'm just letting you know I know you guys are just little pussies. You can rationalize it anyway you want to but it makes no difference. Youre afraid of getting that ass beat and both you and I know this.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





No rationalization here. I a middle aged man who hasn't been in a fight in decades. I'm fairly big and fairly strong, due to a history of working out, but I'm not especially in good shape nor do I have any real training or experience.

I do worry about being attacked by savages like yourself, especially if you, as many of you do, travel in packs.

Considering the crime stats only a fool would not be concerned about the dangers of living along side people like you.

Your bluster is of no interest to me. 

It was, when we first "met" as I was interested in the workings of a mind of a brute, but it did not take long to fully explore what you have to offer.

I'm still not completely convinced that you are not a racist white lib fantasist who is living in his parents basement playing a role, but...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not interested in your personal stats either. You and others like you are just pussies.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your rationalizations for your brutish behavior and assholeness is of no interest to decent people.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dont care if youre interested. You are not a decent person. You are a frightened cave chimp.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




LOL!! Like you have any credibility as to what a decent person is.

You are a racist, violent and unthinking brute.

You WERE interesting, because you were the most honest, relatively speaking, brute, I have had a chance to engage in conversation with. 

But, no offense meant, you are very shallow. It did not take long to fully explore your limited personality.


Which COULD indicate that you are a made up persona of a fantasist. 

Which I hope, actually. It would be sad if you are a real person who has chosen to squander whatever potential you had of... being a real person.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have zero potential which is one of the reason I beat cave chimps up every chance I get. You are without a doubt the single most dangerous virus preying on the human race.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mickiel said:


> I think its very interesting to observe another race and their culture mixed with their inner ways and means of thinking and doing things. Whites are different, I find  Arabs as an ongoing study as being very different.  Arabs , in their dealings with Whites , seem not to let any mythical things about Whites, affect how they do business with them. From my standpoint of observation , the Arabs keep whites from controlling their purse.
> 
> How different cultures behave in their business dealings with other races , is revealing. I don't think Blacks trust Whites completely in business. I am unsure why this is. I bet it has a lot of history  up under the rug;  but Blacks and Whites have done business and made some money.
> 
> Money has a way of making awkward feelings get better!



The history of whites and blacks "doing business" in this country has evolved over time from whites being served and lawfully deferred to by blacks, however it has not translated into significantly positive change for the black population as it could have.. 

First, the civil rights act moved the needle of equality in the most basic rights of citizenship, producing the right to vote, and abolishmentioned of Jim Crow laws.

The failure of that movement was  the mass defecting of black citizens from support of black owned businesses to patronize white owned establishments in favor of leveraging social equality to economically strengthen and build on predominately black businesses and communities.Many black owned businesses failed after  desegregation.

In every major metropolitan market you see communities that are called "Little Saigon", "Chinatown", "Koreatown", "Little Italy, etc..

Those communities have collectively  leveraged their citizenship rights to economically  strengthen their own communities, and they have never stopped patronizing and supporting and building their own businesses. It is shocking and sad that the average predominately black community has a 2% presence of black owned busiesses.

We as black citizens(generally) have historically pandered and marched for "acceptance" as opposed to putting our collective resources to work towards self reliance.

MLK was a peacemaker and had an idealistic mindset, but the "I Have a Dream" vision also needed a long range economic plan to make it viable in this country. JMO.


----------



## Marek1483 (Jan 16, 2017)

WEXIT .    Whites need to self segregate.  OP seems to think blax are emulated.  Beg to differ.  Big time.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 21, 2017)

it's the odor


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 13, 2017)

Sweet_dreams said:


> Seriously? I live in an mostly white area. They always bring up random "black" subjects around me. They bring up crap like Trayvon Martin, BLM, Obama, voting for Hillary and stupid "N word" aka "I was nice to a black person once" stories. Sometimes they like to decide which words blacks do and don't find offensive. Oh god don't forget the "I have black friends" crap too. Are they aware how stupid they sound? I don't need whites to tell me about being black or about black people.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wigger ones. They're obsessed with the media portrayal of black culture yet hate on actual black people 24/7. Its hilarious seeing a group of white boys driving around the suburbs blasting Lil Wayne sagging their pants and using outdated over the top Ebonics. When they talk about blacks its always "****** this ****** that" but would swear they're blacker than I am because they know more rap music and/or grew up poor. Sorry I don't relate to your white trash problems. I'm black because my parents are black.


I have a black friend he moved out from metro Detroit. He had a birthday party in downtown Detroit so his black friends from the neighborhood came and they were the uncomfortable ones. It was their chance to ask a million questions. Trust me if roles are reverse you guys are no different.

I told them "I'm not racist. Racist means you think you are better. I don't think that. I'm just prejudice." And we all laughed and went back to normal conversation.


----------

